# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  how is my name translated

## learner

* 
my n ame is omari thompson.. i would like to know how to translate my name in russian
oh yea and the name myesha copeland*

----------


## Brandon8

i guess it would be Омари Томпсон

----------


## piehunt

меша or possibly миесха копеланд.

----------


## ataman-jr

Миша Копелан

----------


## fillecreativ

::   
My name is Sara _How would you translate or spell my name in Russian_ (if that is possible)? 
Thanks

----------


## Victor

Привет Сара!!  ::

----------


## Victor

> * 
> my n ame is omari thompson.. i would like to know how to translate my name in russian
> oh yea and the name myesha copeland*

 Омари Томпсон
Sounds like МИша but I'm not sure. Maybe Миеша Копеланд ::

----------

